# Pen turners please read - UKW mini competition!



## Dodge (19 Feb 2012)

Hi Guys,

As you may have seen i am working on a burr brown oak davenport at the moment ( started-a-new-project-today-t58408.html ) and the timber is some of the best burr timber I have ever worked and there is going to be several small off cuts of the very burred timber from the edges of the burr.

Normally these go off-cuts go to the woodburner but this timber is just too good for that and would be perfect for pen blanks.

My suggestion is:-

Those interested in taking part add their names to this thread - Sorry but only open to UK members

When I have finished the carcase construction at the end of next week I will then divvy up the off-cuts sending each person who has expressed interest enough wood to turn a pen or two. By accepting the wood you confirm you will turn the pen for judging and post a picture of it on the forum.

You will then post a picture of the pen you have turned using this timber and wish to show on the forum

After the cut off date that I will set then myself and another forum member (to be confirmed) will judge the pictures

A winner will be chosen and as a prize I will send the winner a box of mixed offcuts/timber from my store including more burr oak, lacewood, yew, walnut, Cherry,etc etc. sufficient to turn quite a few pens anyway. FREEE WOOD!! :mrgreen: 

I will cover all postage costs and there will be no entry fee or anything so all you have to do is the turning.

If you want to take part get your name posted below

Rog


----------



## jumps (19 Feb 2012)

What a wonderful idea Rog, and thank you for the idea, the time and the postage costs!

Please count me in - and I look forward to it.


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Feb 2012)

count me in please (as long as the deadline for turning isn't too short... limited to weekend turning only!! and the blanks are quite fat... i do like fat pens!!!)


----------



## Dieseldog (19 Feb 2012)

Count me in please ...i do like me pen making 

Thanks Dave


----------



## mickvp1 (19 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog,
Yes please, I am new to turning and never taken part in a competition before.  
Regards
Mick


----------



## TheTiddles (19 Feb 2012)

The Tiddles is in.

Thanks!


----------



## Silverbirch (19 Feb 2012)

I`d love to have a bash! Count me in too, please.

Ian


----------



## Paul.J (19 Feb 2012)

Great offer Rog,count me in please as well,i need summat to get me back at the lathe :roll:


----------



## boysie39 (20 Feb 2012)

Hi Dodge , confined to UK members or UK reseidence :?:


----------



## nev (20 Feb 2012)

me me me  please =D>


----------



## John. B (20 Feb 2012)

Dodge,

A wonderfully generous offer that I just cannot refuse. :lol: :lol: 

John. B


----------



## NikNak (20 Feb 2012)

Brilliant idea....

Please add me too (hammer) 


Nick


----------



## philb88 (20 Feb 2012)

Go on then! If there's any left?!


----------



## nev (20 Feb 2012)

at this rate you're going to need a desk sized offcut!


----------



## Steven (20 Feb 2012)

If there is any left count me in.


----------



## jonesbones (20 Feb 2012)

I hope I am not to late jonesbones


----------



## Dodge (20 Feb 2012)

Wow what a result!  

I will give it another day before I close the offer and will then give you a few weeks to turn your pens - I started making a pile of pen sized offcuts today :mrgreen: 

After I close the thread I will ask you all to pm me your name/address to send out some timber

I like it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Wood spoiler (20 Feb 2012)

Hi

I am not a pen maker so have not put my name in the hat, but thought your offer was extremely generous and congratulate you on a great idea.

I look forward to seeing all the entries

Good on yer Dodge

Good this forum innit :lol:


----------



## tpot (20 Feb 2012)

I would love to join in please.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## cornishdave (20 Feb 2012)

Great Idea .Ive just finished my first fountain pen .looking forward to a challenge .please count me in.. Regards Dave.


----------



## Haldane (20 Feb 2012)

Love to have a go if there's enough wood left, what a great idea

Dave


----------



## stewart (20 Feb 2012)

Hi

I'd like to join in with this too.


----------



## knappers (20 Feb 2012)

I'm in. Can't for the life of me think what might set my pen apart from the rest, though. Happy to contribute to postage if this starts getting expensive for you.

Si


----------



## Dodge (20 Feb 2012)

Ok folks - due to the take up think I am going to have to limit to 20 entries

So far we have 19 so one more and I will close it as I want to make sure there is enough offcuts!

#-o #-o


----------



## boysie39 (20 Feb 2012)

Hi Dodge, I asked in an earlier post if your very generous offer was for members of the UK forum or for members who lived only in the UK . I dont make pens as yet, but quite a few members who do live outside the UK,
I can see that posting to outside the UK would cause considerable cost to you and its a great idea so confineing to the UK members is the proper thing to do IMHO.
I hope it turns out to be as succesful as the Challenge ,Wishing you all the best with your comp. looking forward to viewing all the lovely pens that are made . Good Luck . =D> =D>


----------



## Neil Farrer (20 Feb 2012)

Yes please I'm in!!


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2012)

Eugene, you have a pm!

OK guys we have 20 contestants so with the restraint of the amount of available offcuts I'm closing it here so those of you signed up "your in" and for anyone who has missed this one don't worry i'm sure I will do something similar in the future so watch this space!

Could I please ask all of you who have asked to take part to now PM me your Name and address in order that I can start addressing envelopes.

I am proposing as said before to send you each enough timber to make two pens as long as there is enough of the off cuts obviously and I reckon that if I give you 3 weeks from the date that I actually post the wood should give you plenty of time to create your masterpieces. If that timescale does cause anyone a problem please don't hesitate to say.

Cheers and dont forget to pm me

Rog


----------



## Paul.J (21 Feb 2012)

pm sent Rog


----------



## nev (21 Feb 2012)

pm sent with thanks


----------



## John. B (21 Feb 2012)

Thank you Rog,

PM sent. :lol: :lol: 

John. B


----------



## cornishdave (21 Feb 2012)

PM sent Rog. many thanks regards Dave..


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2012)

Many thanks for the pms guys - a few more to come and then I will start labelling envelopes!

Just to whet your whistles here are some of the pen blanks awaiting dispatch!!







og


----------



## NikNak (21 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog....


PM sent


Nick


----------



## Silverbirch (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks, Rog. 
PM sent

Ian


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Feb 2012)

PM sent Mr Dodge

Many thanks


----------



## stewart (21 Feb 2012)

PM sent


----------



## boysie39 (21 Feb 2012)

Rog , PM sent


----------



## mickvp1 (22 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog,
PM sent  
Regards
Mick (hammer)


----------



## tinytim1458 (22 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog could you include me for the wood for the pen and the mini competition if i am not to late. 
Thanks tim


----------



## Dodge (22 Feb 2012)

tinytim1458":3cb2hr1k said:


> Hi Rog could you include me for the wood for the pen and the mini competition if i am not to late.
> Thanks tim



Sorry Tim, too late this time as mentioned in my earlier post


----------



## Dieseldog (22 Feb 2012)

Dodge":2dox2rhs said:


> Many thanks for the pms guys - a few more to come and then I will start labelling envelopes!
> 
> Just to whet your whistles here are some of the pen blanks awaiting dispatch!!
> 
> ...


 

WOW they look stunning
PM sent to you Dodge


----------



## Dodge (22 Feb 2012)

Ok Guys, (and Melinda of course) I have now got all your names address bar one but i have pinged a pm off to him so as soon as I have got that one will get the timber in the post - I would like to post them all at the same time to be fair to you all.

Will let you know when its on its way but will hopefully send before the weekend - Time allowing for addressing/stuffing jiffy bags

Thanks in advance to everyone for taking part =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Melinda_dd (22 Feb 2012)

no no... our thanks to you Mr Dodge!!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dieseldog (22 Feb 2012)

Melinda_dd":1hpl21lz said:


> no no... our thanks to you Mr Dodge!!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>



Second that,,,,Thank you =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dodge (23 Feb 2012)

Ok folks got all your addresses now so will get the wood out shortly - Timber allowing I am aiming to sent two 150mm long 19mm x 19mm blanks to each person it will then be your decision which to use.

Regarding rules well its quite simple in my book, there arnt any really as this is a purely informal arrangement. None of the usual small print, no cash alternatives blah blah blah - We are all grown ups after all! :roll: 

When I send out the wood I will commit a deadline for you to post you pictures of your finished pen and purely from those piccies a winner will be chosen purely on the appearance in the photo.

Bottom line is my decision will be final so tough titty if anyone disagrees (said in the most jovial of manners of course for want of being accused of anything :mrgreen: :mrgreen: )

At the end of the day you will all really be winners because you are getting some free wood and its all a bit of fun, whether you want to spend 20p on a bic refill and drill it in or £200 on a solid gold jobbie pen kit its up to you - I dont want to know that but will purely go by appearance.

Hope thats ok with everyone taking part - if not let me know and I wont send you any wood - simples!! :lol: :lol: 

just one thing I will say though is some of the pen blanks may have small holes due to the nature of burr timber - Its going to be interesting to see how you tackle that, but having turned some yesterday I must say it turns really nicely!

Rog


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2012)

Right just to update 

I have today posted off the timber 1st class and the chap at the post office wasn't impressed at having to weigh the envelopes one by one  Hopefully you should here them thud through your letter box tomorrow morning. 

Anyway, I sorted the off-cuts last night whilst I was in the workshop and added some extra pieces so each of you will be receiving three pieces which were very randomly put together.











So I've done my bit for the time being and its now over to you and allowing three weekends I will put a deadline for completion being MONDAY 19th MARCH.

If I could ask you all to post a picture or two as a maximum of the finished pen you wish to enter (Just One Pen) in this thread on or by the 19th March and then a decision can be made as to who will win the competition. Anyone who hasn't posted a picture by the end of 19th March will no longer be in the running and pictures posted after that date will be ignored.

Any queries please pm me

Cheers folks and happy turning!

Rog


----------



## Dieseldog (24 Feb 2012)

i'll be up early waiting for the postie 
have to say they do look rather nice pen blanks ...looking forward to Turning them 

Thanks again Rog


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Feb 2012)

That's a really generous idea!
Please count me in, if there is enough left.
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2012)

Sorry Greg - Closed now as wood has been sent


----------



## j1mbr0wn (24 Feb 2012)

Hi, am I to late to join in, only turned a couple of pens so far. If not no probs.

Nice idea and very kind.

Jim


----------



## Dodge (25 Feb 2012)

Jim, 

as I said in the post prior to yours this is now closed as wood has been sent etc.

Next time!

Rog


----------



## Dieseldog (25 Feb 2012)

Pen Blank arrived nice and early...and they look great.....Thanks 
i'll crack on with them now


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2012)

thats great rog,looking forward to receiving the blanks,but they haven't come with todays post for me


----------



## nev (25 Feb 2012)

Cheers Rog, they did indeed thunk! onto the doormat this morning  once I've finished the hoovering (done in a very manly way of course!) I'm off to the shed!


----------



## John. B (25 Feb 2012)

Arrived this morning looking absolutely super. Now lets see if I can do them justice. 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you Rog.

John. B


----------



## NikNak (25 Feb 2012)

***** *THUD* *****


that'll be the wood :lol: :lol: :lol: 


3 weekends :shock: , best make a start then (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Feb 2012)

what a nice package to finish aFriday to thanks again


----------



## TheTiddles (25 Feb 2012)

Here's my entry...





Funny thing occured to me as I opened the package that arrived this morning, give a wood worker a piece of ply full of voids and inclusions and he'd be disappointed, but give him (or her) a piece of turning timber the same and he's delighted!

This is one half of the narliest of the three pieces I got, can I have the prize now?

Aidan


----------



## cornishdave (27 Feb 2012)

Hi Rog pen blanks arrived this morning .great looking timber ,have ordered some pen kits today then the fun begins. Regards Dave..


----------



## Steven (27 Feb 2012)

Received mine over the weekend, Thanks. =D>


----------



## stewart (27 Feb 2012)

Got mine on Saturday morning. Many thanks. Now to the shed...


----------



## jonesbones (27 Feb 2012)

arrived today brilliant thanks jonesbones


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Feb 2012)

Got mine now. Thanks Rog,

Ian


----------



## Dieseldog (28 Feb 2012)

Here is my effort

Thanks Dave


----------



## Paul.J (28 Feb 2012)

Well the posties just been and still no thud on the mat :?


----------



## Dodge (28 Feb 2012)

Paul, I promise it was sent first class on Friday

Give it another day and if it hasnt turned up let me know and I will send you some more.

Rog


----------



## Paul.J (28 Feb 2012)

Dodge":3pnv40zc said:


> Paul, I promise it was sent first class on Friday
> 
> Give it another day and if it hasnt turned up let me know and I will send you some more.
> 
> Rog


No problem Rog.
I will give it till the weekend and let you know :wink: 
Just seems strange as they ere sent 1st class.


----------



## jumps (28 Feb 2012)

TheTiddles":2e5wkjhb said:


> Here's my entry...
> ... can I have the prize now?
> 
> Aidan



well I love the form Aidan, but unfortunately for you I'm not the judge (and there will -apparently - be more entries) :arrow:


----------



## nev (29 Feb 2012)

Thank you Rog, here is my first, but definitely not last, attempt at a burr.
For anyone interested its a PSI Guardian from Pencrafts, great for big mitts and arthritis sufferers.











please excuse the dust on the rubbery bits


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Mar 2012)

Loving the pen, Nev.
Though always a worry if there's dust on yer rubbers !


----------



## NikNak (4 Mar 2012)

Ok.... here's mine...








Kit from Axminster, finished with sanding sealer and Melamine Lacquer.



Nick


----------



## nev (11 Mar 2012)

Lets see them pens then - only a week or so to go!


----------



## Haldane (11 Mar 2012)

Okay here's my pen
A Barron Pen Kit finished with HUT Pen Polish (1 coat Satin, 1 coat high gloss) and a final coat Renaissance Wax












Regards Dave


----------



## Dodge (11 Mar 2012)

Well looking at the entries so far there is some superb turning here and I have got to say if my davenport finishes like your pens I will be a very happy bunny.

Remember everyone - Final date for posting your picture is the 19th March so 5 have posted their piccies there are 14 of you to go - oh plus the postie who kept Pauls first set of blanks (hammer) 

Looking forward to seeing some more

Rog


----------



## Melinda_dd (11 Mar 2012)

Mines underway ... finally!  

It's cut, glued, and trimmed.... just needs the spinny part done now!!


----------



## nev (12 Mar 2012)

Dodge":osd56bav said:


> - oh plus the postie who kept Pauls first set of blanks (hammer)
> Rog



I wonder if the postie will have the good grace to provide an entry :?:


----------



## Paul.J (12 Mar 2012)

nev":37sgrve1 said:


> Dodge":37sgrve1 said:
> 
> 
> > - oh plus the postie who kept Pauls first set of blanks (hammer)
> ...



I doubt it Nev,still no sign of em either :twisted: 
But Roger has kindly sent some more blanks which i did get the next day,so all i gotta do now is turn one


----------



## jonesbones (12 Mar 2012)

hi this my pen timbrerbits jr gentlemans pen kit put a lot of polish on the other two but I like the mat one . Thanks for the blanks really enjoyed it jonesbones


----------



## Paul.J (13 Mar 2012)

Well folks here is my effort.
This kit was given to me by Malc,aka The Shark,some time ago,so thought i would take this opportyunity to use this with these burr blanks  
The Oak Burr did turn and finish very nicely,i used my Sorby 10mm bowl gouge,and finished it down to 320 grit,an dused my Chestnut buffing system,with a final coat of microcrystalline wax.
Pictured withe off cut.


----------



## cornishdave (14 Mar 2012)

Here is my entry for the competion Jr. Statesman kit from Turners Retreat. Regards Dave.











Higher Quality Images can be found at:
http://www.rowleschoice.com/2012/03/07/jr-statesman-fountain-pen-turned-from-brown-oak-burr/


----------



## John. B (15 Mar 2012)

This is my effort, A Harvest festival Fountain pen kit from Timberbits.

10 Coats of CA burnished with EEE Ultra-Shine. Followed by friction polish, and finally 

Renaissance Micro-Crystalline Wax Polish to keep the fingerprints off.












John. B


----------



## Dodge (15 Mar 2012)

Well I have got to say that the entries so far are nothing short of fantastic!

Anyway I have spent some time today preparing the prize and here it is - a box measuring approx 60cm x 50cm x 6cm containing pen making timber galore - there is English Lacewood, Purpleheart, European Walnut, Lignum Vitae, European Cherry, More Brown Burr Oak, Ropala Lacewood, English Yew and more!











I put the No5 plane in the photo to give you an idea of size and hope that you all consider this a suitable prize for the winner!

So come on a few of you still have to get your entries in!

Rog


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2012)

Fantastic prize Rog =D> 
May the best pen win  
Good luck everyone.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2012)

Roundup

Shout if I've missed you so far.


----------



## jumps (17 Mar 2012)

sorry for the delay - was hoping a kit I ordered for this would get here in time, and it hasn't; should have ordered a UK one I guess! So, a 'stock' Sierra from me...






thank you again to Dodge for all the effort he's put in, including thinking of this in the first place! Appreciated.


----------



## Steven (18 Mar 2012)

My entry, a Sierra Click. Finished with BLO and CA. Also done a matching Sierra Pencil, a treat for myself, thanks Dodge.


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2012)

Ok peoples, here's my attempt... I'm ashamed to say!!

I'm really not happy with the finish, but as usual, left it to the last minute to turn, and ran out of time to start again... and CA!
I have in the past got a glassy finish with the blo and ca, but just couldn't get the shine today! never mind  

It's a cigar kit from timberbits, finished in BLO and CA

Hats off to everyone else, the pens are truly beautiful. (and the pictures too... can never do anything I make justice in a photo)

PS:just noticed in the second picture it looks like the nib is sticking out... it doesn't... I just didn't retract it properly...I give up!!


----------



## Silverbirch (18 Mar 2012)

Hi everyone, here`s my effort. 
I`m very much a beginning pen turner, so stuck to a slimline kit, with a couple of design changes: an ebony band and end cap.










Ian

_Memo to self: must try some more pens. It`s good fun!_


----------



## Dodge (18 Mar 2012)

Great work Guys and Girls

Will close the tread and competition at 5pm tomorrow so any entries after that time will be too late!

The trouble is I have then got to make a very difficult decision - the pens are nothing short of magnificent - ALL OF THEM!

Winners Name will be posted tomorrow evening

Rog


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2012)

I wouldn't want your job Mr Dodge I've narrowed it down to 2 that are my favourate but I can't choose between them!!!

Great prize by the way, the winner will really make use of those, keep him busy for ages!


----------



## Dodge (18 Mar 2012)

Melinda_dd":32hiy7q8 said:


> I wouldn't want your job Mr Dodge I've narrowed it down to 2 that are my favourate but I can't choose between them!!!
> 
> Great prize by the way, the winner will really make use of those, keep him busy for ages!



Him?? :shock: 

No clues Melinda


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2012)

Dodge":nc3kl1hx said:


> Melinda_dd":nc3kl1hx said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't want your job Mr Dodge I've narrowed it down to 2 that are my favourate but I can't choose between them!!!
> ...



I think i'm the only girl in it... and judging by the entrys... not a chance :lol: :lol: no clues needed :lol:


----------



## stewart (18 Mar 2012)

Hi

Finally finished - this is pen 2. Pen 1, which was the nicest blank, didn't make it to the finish line but I hope to finish it soon.

This is the full size Gentleman's pen. Took ages to capture some of the shine in a photo! It's been great fun taking part in this as it's got me back in my workshop for over a year. Many thanks, Roger.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tpot (18 Mar 2012)

Hi Everyone

Only the 4th pen I have ever made.

Really enjoyed the challenge what a great and generous idea Dodge! and I am loving all of the entries, glad I am not judging!

Anyway, cigar pen finished with melamine laquer with a light buffing, my other pens have all been high gloss but wanted the wood to speak for itself this time. Very happy with how it turned out so already feel like a winner.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## knappers (19 Mar 2012)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to duck out of this one... Available time and missing bits of pen kit are against me.

Thanks again to Roger for organising this one, I don't envy his job of picking a winner. Rest assured I will put the blanks to good use when I get a chance, and update with the result.

Good luck guys (and gal).

Si.


----------



## philb88 (19 Mar 2012)

Right here we go!
Beautiful wood to work with, certainly some of the best Brown Oak I've used! Thanks for organising the competition and for send out all the wood!

Mounted on a Black-Ti Jr.Gent
PHIL


----------



## Neil Farrer (19 Mar 2012)

Here's mine, a closed chairmans. The first blank exploded on me in style, the blank was a challenge, we all know that burr wood varies in density, but this bit was incredible! Photography is C**p, thanks for the challenge Roger, good fun but I wouldn't do a closed end pen in burr again!!!


----------



## Dodge (19 Mar 2012)

NOW CLOSED

Now the very difficult bit starts - Will make my decision known this evening


----------



## Dodge (19 Mar 2012)

Ok folks,

When I first thought of organising this small informal competition amongst friends her on UKW I never thought that I would put myself in such a difficult position!

Anyway can I start by saying that everyone has excelled themselves and the pens made are nothing short of amazing - ALL OF THEM!

Now my decision regarding the overall winner has been made on the appearance of the turning and the marrying of the wood to the metal pen components as well as the finish. I have not taken into account the type of movement/mechanism as they are all different and with the huge price variations in the pen kits used.

I feel that you are all winners in different ways but there is one pen which in my opinion does stand out from the crowd and this is the pen which has been chosen

THE WINNER IS THEREFORE

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NICK WHITLOCK - AKA NIKNAK

I hope you will all agree that Nick is a worthy winner.

Well Done Nick - I have just booked a courier collection for tomorrow and the box of blanks will be with you on Wednesday!


----------



## Dieseldog (19 Mar 2012)

Well done Nick


----------



## knappers (19 Mar 2012)

Can't argue with that. Well done Nick - an impeccable job, couldn't find fault with that if I tried. =D>

To save people scouring back through the thread - it's this one...







Si.


----------



## NikNak (19 Mar 2012)

I've just PM'd Roger a BIG thank you.....


This truly was/is unexpected as i was convinced 'someone' else was going to grab the prize.... :shock: 


Having never won anything in my life.... well ok, i did win an Observers Book of Motor Cars when i was 8 at school :? , it's taken another 46 years to win errr a box of wood.... but a wonderful box of wood it is  seriously... i am really really pleased..!!

Like Roger has said the level of entries has been quite amazing (i was going to put phenomenal but i cant spell it...) well done everyone....


Nick


got to dash.... i have an Oscar to go and accept and an after dinner speech to give as well..... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2012)

Well done Nik,lovely looking pen,and once again thank you Rog for doing this=D> =D>


----------



## Blister (19 Mar 2012)

Well done to all entrants and the WINNER =D> 

As others have said very good quality entry's

And a big well done to Dodge for his commitment and funding of this comp =D> =D> helping to motivate and keep the turning section alive 

:mrgreen:


----------



## stewart (19 Mar 2012)

Congratulations, Nick - a worthy winner indeed.

Thanks again, Roger. This was fun!


----------



## Silverbirch (19 Mar 2012)

Well done Nick. A handsome pen!
And thanks Rog, for all your hard work to make this happen.

Ian


----------



## nev (19 Mar 2012)

Well done everyone who entered but especially Nick =D> Indeed a worthy winner. 
and what a job judging :shock: Some cracking looking pens in there. I would have had to resort to the dartboard and blindfold method if it were me!

=D> =D> And of course a big up for Dodge, most generous (and not only with his time and effort). =D> =D>


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Mar 2012)

Yay, I picked the winner!!
Any tips on the finish of it nik nak would be good!!!

Well done it was a truly beautiful pen, absolutely beautiful, 1st class.

Thanks again dodge for organising this. I do love turning pens!!
=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## John. B (20 Mar 2012)

Well done to everyone who entered and a particular well done to Nick. A fine presented pen,indeed a worthy winner, =P~ 

and to Rog, who without, none of this would have happened a hearty thank you. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

John. B


----------



## Dodge (20 Mar 2012)

It was a pleasure to organise - you never know I might be tempted to do another one in the future.


----------



## jonesbones (20 Mar 2012)

well done niknak brilliant thanks roger first class and very generous jonesbones


----------



## NikNak (20 Mar 2012)

Melinda asked for tips re finishing.....

So here we have....

Hints'n'tips from Nicks lips.... (homer) 


Having seen Mark Sanger work his wonders with hollow forms and how he always uses the 2/3rds rule, i thought i'd try the same with a pen. 

Normally i just curve/bulge them slightly in the middle of the shaft to give them a bit of shape. But this time i thought i'd try an everso slightly different technique, and try and get the curve 2/3rds up the shaft i.e. a bit fatter near the nib end. I think i sort of managed to get it right(ish), and hopefully this is what kept Roger coming back to mine.... i.e. the 2/3rds illusion... :? 

As for finish..... sand it, fill it, sand it some more, fill it some more, sand it yet again.... until you've filled ALL those little voids (fill using CA and fine sawdust). Note... when i'd finished roughing the nib half down to the sort of shape i was after, the voids in my blank were soo severe you could see through to the brass tube..!! 

When you've done that, keep sanding through the grades right down (or up, which ever you prefer) to 800 grit. Then hoover (or Dyson) it off, followed by a clean cloth, then... sanding sealer. Let it dry, de-nib and repeat. At this point it should look and feel great, almost like it doesn't need anything else. Above all else.... DON'T BE TEMPTED TO RUSH..!!

Choose your finish.... wax, stick, friction etc. For this particular one i wanted a high gloss finish and i'm not keen on using the CA method, so i chose Melamine Lacquer. This stuff (according to the tin) takes up to 7 days to fully cure and harden. I cheated slightly and stuck it in the airing cupboard over 2 night to speed things up a little. I'd managed to get a couple of minute bubbles and a hair in the resin so decided to lightly rub down apply some more and repeat. After a further 3 days in the airing cupboard a quick wet and dry using micro mesh pads finishing with a piece of 30,000 grit glass polishing paper i've got. Then a final buff using (cant think what its called now) the white polishing compound used for acrylic blanks.

Carefully assemble the bottom half first. Push in the top and clip the the upper barrel. Screw the upper barrel fitting onto the lower half first.... then offer the cap to it and slowly rotate to align any grain you wish to see together... then gently push top on until it just holds, remove from lower barrel and push all the way home. Finally screw together and see that the whole jobby looks like....  

Well thats how i do (did) it.... some may do it differently.... (hammer) (hammer)


Hope this helps....??  

Now, get out there and try with another of Rogers blanks... (hammer) 


Nick



Next week we'll cover "Taking a 'better' photo of your pen..." :wink: 
(mine was taken using a small hand held Canon Ixus and 2 pieces of white A4 paper, and nothing else...)


----------



## boysie39 (21 Mar 2012)

Can I first of all congratulate Dodge on thinking up this competion. It is great to see what a group of people will come up with when all are given the same basic materials to work with. What a collection for someone to own .
As a non pen turner I must say that it gave me great satisfaction seeing everyones entry and trying to figure which ones were in with a shout , I have to admit ,to me they were all winners . It is a bit of an art turning pens (reason I gave it up  ) 
I would agree with Dodge that the No 1 was as he picked but it must have been very diffacult to make his choice .

To NikNak well done ,a beautiful pen and a worthy winner . What I find even more pleasing is that when asked you shared your finishing tips with an other member, and that to me is what this forum is all about. "Well done that man" 

Dodge Thank you for your organisation , Penturners , thank you for showing your work .


----------



## cornishdave (21 Mar 2012)

Well done Nick, beautifully finished pen a worthy winner. Regards Dave.
Many thanks to Roger for the blanks and the opportunity to enter my first pen competion...


----------



## NikNak (21 Mar 2012)

Just to say that as Roger promised... the parcel arrived today  









with a 'congratulations' card inside...







I excitedly opened it in the sun this afternoon......

and found....







and like a box of chocolates.... a second layer too....







I think my favorite piece of the whole lot has to be....






the Ropala Lacewood.... shall be keeping that for something really special  



A really big thank you to all the kind words from everyone, this really did come as quite a shock to win this mini competition.... I might have the prize, but remember, in this year of the Olympic Games... "It's not the winning, it's the taking part..." and there were very nearly 20 magnificent entries, well done to everyone for taking the time and effort to make this forum what it is. And of course the biggest thanks go to Roger for thinking the whole thing up, and spending his own time and money making the whole thing worth while..... =D> =D> =D> =D> 



Nick



oh..... as an 'edit' i meant to say that i was also very surprised to see all the differing colours that everyone came up with. When you look back at all the little bundles of wood being made ready to go out by Rog, they all looked very similar in colour. But the pics of finished pens posted really did range from the almost yellow to a very dark brown (my own by the way isn't as dark as the pic makes it out to be.... but very nice, even tho i do say so myself :wink: )


----------



## Dodge (22 Mar 2012)

Well what can I say - apart from a huge thank you to Nev - on arriving at my workshop this morning had a parcel awaiting me and found Nev's pen entry from the competition beautifully packaged and sent to me as a thank you for organising the pen competition.

In no way did I expect anything for arranging this but have got to say I was quite touched to receive this and I will use it with great pride.

the pen I received is the one shown below.


Thank you one more - and again, and again   

Rog


----------

